# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  nhờ cao nhân tìm giải pháp tháo phôi

## honganle

Chào các bác. tình hình là em dùng mũi khoét này khi cắt đứt tấm phôi thì phôi bị kẹt vào mũi. Nhờ các cao nhân chỉ giúp em phương pháp để tháo phôi ra ạ. em cám ơn nhiều

----------


## nnk

lấy đục đóng xuống theo mấy cái rãnh bẹn hông đó

----------


## honganle

> lấy đục đóng xuống theo mấy cái rãnh bẹn hông đó


Bác vui tính quá. nếu như bác vậy em đâu nhờ đâu ạ. Không biết cách nào tự động ko ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

Không tự động được đâu bác. Mà bác khoét vật liệu gì vậy ?

----------

honganle

----------


## elenercom

Kiếm cái mũi khoét khác có cái lò xo đi bác. Nó tự đạp phoi ra.

----------

honganle

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Khoan lỗ sau đuôi rồi đục ra, không khoan được thì hàn phôi vào cái gì đó mà kéo, mình chưa bị kẹt nên không biết được không.

----------

honganle

----------


## honganle

> Kiếm cái mũi khoét khác có cái lò xo đi bác. Nó tự đạp phoi ra.


em cũng tính chế cái lò xo. mà ko biết có khả thi ko a.vật liệu em là miếng xốp ạ.nó có tính đàn hồi

----------


## honganle

> Không tự động được đâu bác. Mà bác khoét vật liệu gì vậy ?


Em cắt miếng Xốp ạ. nó có tính đàn hồi

----------


## Hardy Vietnam

> em cũng tính chế cái lò xo. mà ko biết có khả thi ko a.vật liệu em là miếng xốp ạ.nó có tính đàn hồi


Bác tìm cách gia nhiệt cho đầu khoét để xốp bị mềm và k bị kẹt lại xem sao.  :Big Grin:

----------


## honganle

> Bác tìm cách gia nhiệt cho đầu khoét để xốp bị mềm và k bị kẹt lại xem sao.


em dùng máy phay gỗ cnc. em lắp đầu khoét đó lên spindle. nếu spindle ko quay mà cắt được thì mọi chuyện sẽ đơn giản hơn nhiều

----------


## Tuấn

Hình như cái mũi khoét của bác ở gần cán nó có con ốc chí, vặn con ốc này ra thì tháo được cái mũi khoan định tâm ở giữa.

Bác thử tháo cái mũi khoan ra, chế một cái vòng gắn vừa với chuôi mũi khoan, có một vòng lò xo gắn vào cái vòng ấy, cuối vòng lò xo gắn cái đĩa con con bằng lòng trong của cái mũi khoét.

Đại khái như thế này ạ :



Vậy là khi bác phay thì phoi nó nén vào trong cái mũi khoét, khi nhấc mũi khoét lên thì lò xo nó đẩy phoi ra ngoài. Để gắn lò so vào thì bác tiện cái vòng bé bé có lòng trong bằng chuôi mũi khoan ý, đại khái thế ạ, em cũng chưa làm cái món này bao giờ, chém bậy thía thui. Chúc bác sớm tìm ra giải pháp

----------


## biết tuốt

lò xo vạn tuế

----------


## motogia

thêm cái ý kiến cho bác chủ, không đẩy cái phoi sau khi khoan, thì phá cái phoi đó dc ko, thử kiếm cái mũi khoan bậc vừa vừa với lòng em nó, thay cho cái mũi khoan tâm ban đầu, khoét thêm 2-3 cái lỗ ở đỉnh phía trên cái ống khoan chụp đó, để phoi nhỏ nó bay ra, em cũng chém bậy thôi, chưa thử.

----------


## honganle

> thêm cái ý kiến cho bác chủ, không đẩy cái phoi sau khi khoan, thì phá cái phoi đó dc ko, thử kiếm cái mũi khoan bậc vừa vừa với lòng em nó, thay cho cái mũi khoan tâm ban đầu, khoét thêm 2-3 cái lỗ ở đỉnh phía trên cái ống khoan chụp đó, để phoi nhỏ nó bay ra, em cũng chém bậy thôi, chưa thử.


mục địch của em là lấy cái phôi đó ạ.

----------


## honganle

> Hình như cái mũi khoét của bác ở gần cán nó có con ốc chí, vặn con ốc này ra thì tháo được cái mũi khoan định tâm ở giữa.
> 
> Bác thử tháo cái mũi khoan ra, chế một cái vòng gắn vừa với chuôi mũi khoan, có một vòng lò xo gắn vào cái vòng ấy, cuối vòng lò xo gắn cái đĩa con con bằng lòng trong của cái mũi khoét.
> 
> Đại khái như thế này ạ :
> 
> 
> 
> Vậy là khi bác phẩy thì phối nó nén vào trong cái mũi khoét, khi nhấc mũi khoét lên thì lò xo nó đẩy phôi ra ngoài. Để gắn lò so vào thì bác tiện cái vòng bé bé có lòng trong bằng chuôi mũi khoan ý, đại khái thế ạ, em cũng chưa làm cái món này bao giờ, chém bậy thía thui. Chúc bác sớm tìm ra giải pháp


mục địch của em là lấy cái phôi nằm trong mũi khoét đó ạ. nếu dùng lò xò thì lò xo phải dài hơn mũi khoan mới đẩy được phôi rớt ra ngoài. do tính chất của phôi có đàn hồi. khi cắt bị nén xuống có thể phôi bị thun lại.ko lẽ phải bó tay ở đây sao ạ.

----------


## motogia

> mục địch của em là lấy cái phôi nằm trong mũi khoét đó ạ. nếu dùng lò xò thì lò xo phải dài hơn mũi khoan mới đẩy được phôi rớt ra ngoài. do tính chất của phôi có đàn hồi. khi cắt bị nén xuống có thể phôi bị thun lại.ko lẽ phải bó tay ở đây sao ạ.


ặc, bác lấy cái phôi ở trong đó làm sản phẩm, thử ngâm xem có giải pháp khác, mũi khác, phương án khác, chứ phôi đầu ra, vừa tròn theo đường kính trong của mũi khoan trên, lại khoan luôn lỗ đồng tâm nữa....
hay thử độ chế cái mũi khoét lỗ loa xem thế nào.

----------


## honganle

> ặc, bác lấy cái phôi ở trong đó làm sản phẩm, thử ngâm xem có giải pháp khác, mũi khác, phương án khác, chứ phôi đầu ra, vừa tròn theo đường kính trong của mũi khoan trên, lại khoan luôn lỗ đồng tâm nữa....
> hay thử độ chế cái mũi khoét lỗ loa xem thế nào.


chắc phải ngâm cứu cái phương án khác rồi.Bác có phương án nào mà làm ra phôi trụ mà có lỗ giữa tâm ko ạ. thông não giúp em phát

----------


## motogia

theo em được biết, thì phương pháp khoan lấy phôi tâm, thường rất khó, chi phí đắt đỏ, phôi càng dày thì độ khó lại tăng thêm, mà cái sản phẩm của bác có thêm lỗ tâm nữa. Bác chuyển phương án khác xem khả thi không. nếu không đành chờ cao thủ mà thôi.

----------


## Tuấn

Ặc... sản phẩm của bác là cái lõi mà em tưởng bỏ cái lõi đi ko dùng. Vật liệu của bác là xốp, độ dày bi nhiêu ợ ?

----------


## QuyND

Bác đã thử khoét chừa lại 0,5-1mm phần đáy cho nó giữ lại chưa? Nếu không thì khoan lật mặt cũng được, khoét được 3/4 rồi lật mặt khoét tiếp 1/4 còn lại.

----------


## honganle

> Bác đã thử khoét chừa lại 0,5-1mm phần đáy cho nó giữ lại chưa? Nếu không thì khoan lật mặt cũng được, khoét được 3/4 rồi lật mặt khoét tiếp 1/4 còn lại.


Hiện tại em cũng làm như vậy ạ. mà tốn thời gian quá nên nhờ mọi người hỗ trợ tìm phương án khác ạ.

----------


## biết tuốt

bác ta rô 3 lỗ ở đáy mũi khoét  rồi dùng ốc vít đẩy vật liệu ra

----------

honganle

----------


## honganle

> bác ta rô 3 lỗ ở đáy mũi khoét  rồi dùng ốc vít đẩy vật liệu ra


 ý của em là cho nó chạy tự động liên tục cắt hết tấm phôi luôn. chứ vấn đề dừng máy tháo phôi ra thì trên mũi khoét có rãnh tháo ra được ạ

----------


## anhcos

Mình kê vật liệu lên tấm gỗ, phay lỗ giữa trước, xobg bắt vít giữ rồi phay ngoài là đẹp và k sứt mẻ.

----------

honganle

----------


## motogia

Hay bác chủ thử làm cách này xem sao,
Kiếm băng dính 2 mặt, hay keo gì gì đó đủ dính sao cho không ảnh hưởng đến việc tháo phôi sau này.
phay tấm gỗ phẳng, đủ thoát đầu mũi khoan tâm, để không ảnh hưởng tới bàn máy. sau đó mình dán cái băng dính hay keo lên, rùi dán tiếp tấm xốp cần cắt.
Hy vọng lực dính đó đủ để kéo phôi ra. chứ bàn hút chân không e là bác chưa có.

----------

honganle

----------


## honganle

> Hay bác chủ thử làm cách này xem sao,
> Kiếm băng dính 2 mặt, hay keo gì gì đó đủ dính sao cho không ảnh hưởng đến việc tháo phôi sau này.
> phay tấm gỗ phẳng, đủ thoát đầu mũi khoan tâm, để không ảnh hưởng tới bàn máy. sau đó mình dán cái băng dính hay keo lên, rùi dán tiếp tấm xốp cần cắt.
> Hy vọng lực dính đó đủ để kéo phôi ra. chứ bàn hút chân không e là bác chưa có.


cách này mình cũng có nghĩ tới.giã sử nó ok thì tấm nào mình cũng dán hết cả tấm chắc cũng đuối tại 1 ngày chạy số lượng lớn.

----------


## Fusionvie

Bác thử chế thêm một đầu khí nén cao áp, sau khi cắt xong, nhấc mũi lên và dùng khí cao áp thổi vào phía trong mũi khoét đang quay để phôi bật ra xem được không

----------

honganle

----------


## honganle

> Bác thử chế thêm một đầu khí nén cao áp, sau khi cắt xong, nhấc mũi lên và dùng khí cao áp thổi vào phía trong mũi khoét đang quay để phôi bật ra xem được không


Thổi vào bằng cách nào bác. Bác vẽ giúp em cái sơ đồ nguyên lý với ạ.em cám ơn bác nhiều

----------


## Fusionvie

Sau mỗi lần cắt, van khí áp cao xịt vào phía trong mũi khoét để đẩy chi tiết ra

----------


## lekimhung

Cái này chắc đưa lên máy dập thì hiệu quả hơn.

----------

honganle

----------


## nnk

mút thì cắt laser là xong

----------

honganle

----------


## honganle

> Sau mỗi lần cắt, van khí áp cao xịt vào phía trong mũi khoét để đẩy chi tiết ra


nó xịt ngang bên hông vậy sao đẩy phôi ra được a.

----------


## honganle

> mút thì cắt laser là xong


mút dày 35mm lận. chưa thủng hết là đã queo phía trên rồi.

----------


## honganle

em đưa phôi lên đây cho mọi người dễ hình dung ạ

----------


## Fusionvie

Ngang hay ko do bác chỉnh góc độ chứ, với xốp em sợ nó bay mất chi tiết chứ tầm 6 cân hơi thì nó phụt mạnh lắm

----------


## kzam

Trước đây bên em có khoét cao su cũng 50mm, cái đầu khoét tự chế ko có mũi khoan mồi ở giữa. Cái mũi khoét đó làm bằng ống rồi vát đầu cho bén, đuôi hàn cái đầu gắn hơi. Mỗi lần khoan xong phải bắn hơi nén ở đít mũi thì nó thổi ra cái cục phôi y như của bác. Ko biết auto có đc ko

----------

honganle

----------


## motogia

ây da, em lại thêm ý tưởng nữa xem. hay là ta chơi kiểu PnP, do bác chủ cắt phôi từ tấm ra, nên việc bố trí sản phẩm cũng theo hàng, theo cột, giờ chế biến gcode  sao cho khi cắt xong một mẫu, di chuyển dao ra vị trí có cái ghim hay móc câu nào đó( dãy ghim này bố trí dọc theo trục Y, hay gắn trên vai X - nó chạy theo Y luôn), hạ z ... rùi nhấc Z lên, ghim hay móc câu giữ phôi lại.., sau đó gia công tiếp, nhưng spindle em sợ không dừng và khởi động kịp nên bị chậm tiến độ. thậm chí thay ghim , móc đó bằng giác hút, hút em nó ra.

----------

honganle

----------


## honganle

> Trước đây bên em có khoét cao su cũng 50mm, cái đầu khoét tự chế ko có mũi khoan mồi ở giữa. Cái mũi khoét đó làm bằng ống rồi vát đầu cho bén, đuôi hàn cái đầu gắn hơi. Mỗi lần khoan xong phải bắn hơi nén ở đít mũi thì nó thổi ra cái cục phôi y như của bác. Ko biết auto có đc ko


mũi em gắn trên spindle có quay khi cắt.có mũi khoan giữa nên em ko biết cách nào lắp đầu thổi vào hết ạ

----------


## honganle

> ây da, em lại thêm ý tưởng nữa xem. hay là ta chơi kiểu PnP, do bác chủ cắt phôi từ tấm ra, nên việc bố trí sản phẩm cũng theo hàng, theo cột, giờ chế biến gcode  sao cho khi cắt xong một mẫu, di chuyển dao ra vị trí có cái ghim hay móc câu nào đó( dãy ghim này bố trí dọc theo trục Y, hay gắn trên vai X - nó chạy theo Y luôn), hạ z ... rùi nhấc Z lên, ghim hay móc câu giữ phôi lại.., sau đó gia công tiếp, nhưng spindle em sợ không dừng và khởi động kịp nên bị chậm tiến độ. thậm chí thay ghim , móc đó bằng giác hút, hút em nó ra.


ý bác là cắt xong 1 cái rồi quay lại vị trí cấm giác hút hút ra đúng ko ạ.

----------


## motogia

> ý bác là cắt xong 1 cái rồi quay lại vị trí cấm giác hút hút ra đúng ko ạ.


 vâng ạ, nhưng bố trí sao cho hiệu quả nhanh, kể cả chế cái đầu giác hút để hiệu quả nhất, em chợt có ý tưởng đó thui, đành can thiệp gcode, theo kiểu pick and place xem, cũng mới ý tưởng vậy, nên chưa đánh giá hết dc, chờ thêm các lão sư hỗ trợ thêm.

----------

honganle

----------


## honganle

> vâng ạ, nhưng bố trí sao cho hiệu quả nhanh, kể cả chế cái đầu giác hút để hiệu quả nhất, em chợt có ý tưởng đó thui, đành can thiệp gcode, theo kiểu pick and place xem, cũng mới ý tưởng vậy, nên chưa đánh giá hết dc, chờ thêm các lão sư hỗ trợ thêm.


tình trạng mũi khoan chính giữa dài hơn mũi khoét bên ngoài. và mũi khoét dài hơn phôi cỡ 10 ly. vậy khi cắt đứt có thể mũi khoan sẽ lồi ra còn phôi nằm bên trong. vậy thì mình hút sao anh. có loại giác hút mà hút xung quanh chừa cái lỗ giữa ko anh

----------


## motogia

Mình chỉ nói ý tưởng trên thôi nhé, quyết định vẫn là bác.
1. bài toán của bác cần rút lõi phôi khi mũi khoét trên thực hiện cắt xong. nhìn thấy hình mũi khoét, có các rãnh thoát phoi, vậy chắc lõi bị kẹt lại chỉ có lực ma sát. - võ đoán vậy.
2. không biết kết cấu máy cnc của bác thế nào. thôi chọn đại là router đi.
3 phôi mút xốp gì gì đó. số lượng gia công lớn. đoán theo trên.
4. các phương án trên bác thấy không khả thi với điều kiện của bác, có vẻ quan tâm với giác hút. vậy em trình bày như sau. nên em viết những điều sau, rất cần sự bổ xung của các bác khác.
5. nếu là chuyển đổi PLC , em không phán , bởi bản thân cũng chuối.

thế này vậy....

1, cái giác hút, nói cho sang chút... chứ bác kiếm cái ống thép hay thậm chí nhựa PVC cũng dc, kiếm đoạn ống cao su đủ mềm. ngắn thui, gắn vào đầu ống đó, đảm bảo đường kính ống cao su đó không lớn quá đường kính trong của mũi khoét, tính cả độ run out khi quay, và lỗ ống cao su đó không được nhỏ hơn đường kính mũi khoan. Bôi thêm chút mỡ bò, để tăng độ kín khi hút, và nếu trường hợp spindle vẫn quay, thì cũng đỡ gây ảnh hưởng phôi cần rút. em nói vậy có đúng không nữa, bất quá đành lập trình cho spindle dừng khi rút phôi. tất nhiên sẽ delay time đó. đầu còn lại của ống thép, nói với ống nhựa cứng, dùng máy hút chân không mà rút khí, hay dùng venturi nếu có máy nén khí.
2 Về lập trình Gcode, em học sơ sơ à, nhưng đại khái thế nguyên lý thế này. bác cần di chuyển spindle đến vị trí cần khoét. thực thi xong, di chuyển đến đầu giác hút kia tiến hành rút phôi và lặp lại công việc..
3 về gia công , theo quan điểm của em. do máy router như em đoán trên. chế cái dưỡng, cố định ở vị trí bác làm gcode, theo các thanh mút( cắt ra từ tấm- việc cắt đó sẽ hao vật tư chút), ta cấp phôi vậy, hay dùng ngay tín hiệu và động cơ Y, chế bộ cấp phôi. cách này thì việc làm gcode đỡ cực hơn khi gá cả tấm mút xốp lên bàn máy, và hạn chế khoảng cách từ vị trí cắt đến vị trí rút phôi giảm thời gian thi công 1 sản phẩm. tất nhiên tốn thêm công của vợ con bác, là cắt tấm xốp ra thanh, và nhặt phôi sau khi đã rút và bác phải ngồi đó nhặt phôi và cấp phôi bằng cơm.
Ý tưởng là vậy, bác thử tính xem
PS, à mà chú ý cái bộ giác hút nhé, cản thận hút luôn phoi xốp nhỏ ở đầu mũi khoan gây tắc nhé

----------

honganle

----------


## honganle

> Mình chỉ nói ý tưởng trên thôi nhé, quyết định vẫn là bác.
> 1. bài toán của bác cần rút lõi phôi khi mũi khoét trên thực hiện cắt xong. nhìn thấy hình mũi khoét, có các rãnh thoát phoi, vậy chắc lõi bị kẹt lại chỉ có lực ma sát. - võ đoán vậy.
> 2. không biết kết cấu máy cnc của bác thế nào. thôi chọn đại là router đi.
> 3 phôi mút xốp gì gì đó. số lượng gia công lớn. đoán theo trên.
> 4. các phương án trên bác thấy không khả thi với điều kiện của bác, có vẻ quan tâm với giác hút. vậy em trình bày như sau. nên em viết những điều sau, rất cần sự bổ xung của các bác khác.
> 5. nếu là chuyển đổi PLC , em không phán , bởi bản thân cũng chuối.
> 
> thế này vậy....
> 
> ...


em cám ơn sự nhiệt tình của bác. Để hôm nào em mua giác hút về hút thử xem sao. nếu ok em làm luôn.

----------


## cuong

khoan sau đuôi mấy cái lỗ, để ống khí nén sau đuôi, lập trình cho nó thổi khí khi nào cắt xong. xống chắc cũng nhẹ

----------

